# Fruitiest of the Fruit Flavored Strands Strands



## greenguy (Mar 10, 2009)

What do you believe are the top 3 Fruit Flavored Strands? 

You know...the ones that make you say "Holy S#!%!" that tastes just like X (*insert your favorite sweet or tart flavored fruit)


----------



## lizard (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd have to say friut loops it's not real strin yet but i'm workin on it
i got this in new orleans good mid grades moved to fla found a much better vesion same color more trichs light freen yellow to orange hair taste just like fruit loops couch lock cartoon lovin great head and body buzz  i had 3 seeds in my last bag and curently have in 3rd week of flowring the leaves are very indica looking but sativa sized pics in my gallery


----------



## greenguy (Jul 8, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of DJ shorts blueberry and strawberry cough and Cali-O...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Jul 22, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of DJ shorts blueberry and strawberry cough and Cali-O...


 
nirvana's orange is like lollipop's.  actually if bubblegum counts as a fruit, nirvana's bubblicious is 'pink' and sweet, one in every four to five is a real keeper(ie, reveg) and the rest are still really great.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 22, 2009)

Fruitiest I've had is a Nor-Cal clone only...grape ape. A friend grew some in coco that tasted just like grape juice.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 22, 2009)

if you want grape
check out subcools
querkle or deep pruple
they are hybrids of urkle
and are suposed to taste like grape kool-aid


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 22, 2009)

I second Dj Shorts Blueberry


----------



## greenguy (Jul 29, 2009)

I have gotten grape ape out here from the dispensaries and honestly wasnt that impressed, recently the only thing Ive smoked that REALLY tasted sweet and fruity was strawberry cough...tasted soooo good!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 29, 2009)

ya i just got some grape ape our here in the east and it wasnt really great tasting.  one of my favs is snowcap, but it has more of a pine taste.
Ill have a report soon on DP blueberry along with subcools querkle and RP purple wreck soon!


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 29, 2009)

isnt strawberry cough pred sativa?


----------



## greenguy (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe so


----------



## greenfriend (Jul 30, 2009)

deep chunk x strawberry cough, elite clones available in oakland, BOMB

i bought some organic pineapple at a berkeley club that tasted so sweet, like fresh pineapple with sugar poured on top, never seen clones of it tho

ive grown the querkle a couple times and it tastes good, but the taste is not that strong, kinda like PK, unless flushed well and cured for a couple months


----------



## greenguy (Aug 3, 2009)

There used to be a strand called "danny boy"...I never grew it but remember that it was on the top of my list, description was all about how amazingly sweet and fruit flavored the plants buds were. I believe there was a cherry  pheno around as well. I used to check it out on doc chronics seed bank back during the "overgrown.com" days.

anyone remember this strand? is it still out there?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Aug 3, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I have gotten grape ape out here from the dispensaries and honestly wasnt that impressed!


I haven't been that impressed with 99% of what I've seen come from dispensaries...JMO


----------



## greenguy (Aug 4, 2009)

True...a lot of it isnt all that impressive, lots of times you see last years crop being sold in those places too. But if you are selective you can definately get lots of great stuff there...my closest dispensarie boasts 60 kinds of pot, out of 60 choices you can be damn sure you'll find somthing awesome


----------



## greenguy (Aug 4, 2009)

anyone tried papaya?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2009)

Grape flavors-
Gorilla Grape
Purple Wreck

Fruity flavors-
Nirv White Rhino
Nirv Afghan

Grapefruit flavor-
Cali O

Lemon flavor-
The WhitexBubba Kush
OG KushxAfghan Kush


----------

